
15 Slides, Three Writers, Three Ways -- One Hour - shawndumas
http://schedule.sxsw.com/events/event_IAP7472
======
davidjhall
Am I missing a link -- there's not a way to view the presentation and the
author's link goes to his website (no presentation).

~~~
shawndumas
<http://audio.sxsw.com/2011/podcasts/15Slides.mp3>

<http://daringfireball.net/misc/2011/04/12-Slides.pdf>

------
lesterbuck
Does anyone know why SXSW decided to kill their podcast feed this year? In
years past, <http://feeds2.feedburner.com/SXSWpodcasts> delivered the majority
of the panels as audio, spread out over the next six months or so. This year
it is only a few text posts.

